# Wet dry filters



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

What is a wet dry filter ? Is it only use for big tanks like 100g and more ?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You can use it on any tank. It's commonly used with big tanks because they are the most efficient filtration method and on larger tanks are often times the only thing available short of having multiple cannisters which can be extremely costly. People don't generally use them on small tanks because they can just use a powerfilter and be fine in those cases which is much easier to setup and maintain.

A wet dry basically works by tanking water from your tank and running it underneat the tank using gravity into a media tower. Gravity pulls the water down through the media into a sump at the bottom. The sump contains a pump which returns the water to the tank.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

A wet dry looks like this pic. A prefilter/skimmer box hangs over the top of the tank, goes down the hose into the sump where a pump with a return hose returns clean water into tank. I use one on my 50 gallon with a ac500. Ammonia and nitrite is never an issue with me.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

ok i see...thanks !


----------

